# Throat sweets in pregnancy - Halls Mentholyptus Extra Strong and Halls Soothers



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been using these as I have a really bad sore throat but suddenly worried in case I shouldn't have been or they could be harming the baby.  I used them at about 25 weeks and again at 28 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No need to be concerned, nothing in them that could cause any harm to baby 

Hope your throat is better now
Maz x


----------

